
Open64 Compiler Version 5.0 released - rbanffy
http://wiki.open64.net/index.php/Open64-5.0
======
codedivine
To those new to Open64, it is a high-quality compiler, with some good internal
design and good optimization phases. SGI's former compiler team was highly
respected within the compiler community.

It is unfortunate that it is not more well-known. However, it is used by a lot
of compiler research groups to prototype new ideas.

------
jason_slack
Indeed, does it do more than C?

C++? Objective-C? Inline Assembler?

Does it work with XCode instead of GCC or LLVM?

Can I compile an OS X app from the command-line and avoid XCode all together.
use GDB to debug.

I dont know the answer to any of these and When I visit Intel, they answer all
of these which makes me interested in spending money for them when maybe
Open64 is a better project that I can contribute to and donate to versus big
corporate Intel...

------
albertzeyer
Hm, never heard about Open64 before. Also, as Confusion said, from looking on
their homepage, I didn't really get what it was.

Wikipedia helped a bit: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open64>

So, a C/C++ and Fortran compiler. It seems it actually doesn't do parsing
itself and rather just uses some other frontend for the parsing (GCC in case
of C/C++). So it seems to be just the backend including some optimizations.

I still don't really get from there how it compares to GCC or LLVM.

------
Confusion
Strange: neither <http://www.open64.net/> nor the main page of wiki.open64.net
mentions anywhere that it's a C compiler (at least, that's what I infer; it's
not mentioned explicitly as far as I see)

~~~
rbanffy
I think this should be filed as a bug. The fact it's a compiler appears to be
a remarkably well kept secret.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open64>

~~~
beej71
Cat [to Rimmer]: What is it?

Rimmer: It's a rent in the space-time continuum.

Cat [to Lister]: What is it?

Lister: The stasis room freezes time, you know, makes time stand still. So
whenever you have a leak, it must preserve whatever it's leaked into, and it's
leaked into this room.

Cat [to Rimmer]: What is it?

Rimmer: It's singularity, a point in the universe where the normal laws of
space and time don't apply.

Cat [to Lister]: What is it?

Lister: It's a hole back into the past.

Cat: Oh, a magic door! Well, why didn't you say?

